# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Ξενες Γυναίκες Bbers

## -beba-

Ξεκινάω αυτό το τόπικ μια και το προηγούμενο "χάθηκε".
Δεν έχω υλικό, αλλά ξέρω πως σίγουρα θα με βοηθήσετε όλοι σας και θα γίνει το πιο αγαπημένο τόπικ για όλους (άνδρες και γυναίκες).
Παρακαλώ την βοήθεια σας.

----------


## Polyneikos

Αντε καλή αρχη !!
Lenda Murray,η σιδηρα κυρια του γυναικείου BBing!!

----------


## -beba-

:02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 
 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 
 :03. Bowdown: 
Ευχαριστούμε Polyneikos  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ioannis1

*cory everson*

----------


## GRF

Melissa Coates

----------


## GRF

Και ένα χαρακτηριστικό video της Melissa Coates:

[YOUTUBE="OWymzVT6yQI"]OWymzVT6yQI[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Και ένα χαρακτηριστικό video της Melissa Coates:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWymzVT6yQI




γιαννη εσυ εχεις σιγουρα πολυ ηλικο, βαλε πραμα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Mitsen

Άντε να βοηθήσουμε όλοι από λίγο!  :01. Wink: 








και το καλύτερο το για το τέλος!
εγώ... ΤΗΝ ΠΑΝΤΡΕΥΟΜΑΙ και ας μου κάνει τι ζωή μαρτύριο! Αχχχ!

----------


## KATERINI 144

μιτσες δυο φωτο τις εσβησα, δεν ειναι για εδω αλλα για τα χοτ, μη μπερδευουμε τα θεματα. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Mitsen

> μιτσες δυο φωτο τις εσβησα, δεν ειναι για εδω αλλα για τα χοτ, μη μπερδευουμε τα θεματα.


κανένα πρόβλημα KATERINI!
sorry αν παραφέρθηκα :08. Toast:

----------


## -beba-

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους σας για την προσφορά. Είστε υπέροχοι. :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## GRF

Μια ακόμα Melissa Coates από τα παλιά..

----------


## GRF

From the GRF archives... :01. Wink:

----------


## GRF

To bodybuilding κάνει τις γυναίκες άσχημες... :01. Razz:

----------


## GRF

Τελευταίες (προς το παρόν...)

----------


## -beba-

Καλά έχω πάθει  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## noz1989

Cory Everson!!!!!!!!!!!

the best!!!!

----------


## Ramrod

Παιδιά να κάνω μια πρόταση. Καλό θα ήταν όταν ποστάρετε φωτό απο μία αθλήτρια να γράφετε και 2-3 λόγια γι αυτή, stats κλπ έτσι ώστε να έχει και κάπως εγκυκλοπεδικό χαρακτήρα το τοπικ. Να μαθαίνουμε και 2-3 πράγματα. Αλλωστε φωτό όλοι μπορούμε να βρούμε στο google...

----------


## Polyneikos

> Αντε καλή αρχη !!
> Lenda Murray,η σιδηρα κυρια του γυναικείου BBing!!





> Παιδιά να κάνω μια πρόταση. Καλό θα ήταν όταν ποστάρετε φωτό απο μία αθλήτρια να γράφετε και 2-3 λόγια γι αυτή, stats κλπ έτσι ώστε να έχει και κάπως εγκυκλοπεδικό χαρακτήρα το τοπικ. Να μαθαίνουμε και 2-3 πράγματα. Αλλωστε φωτό όλοι μπορούμε να βρούμε στο google...


 
Σωστος!!Για την Lenda Murray υπαρχει  τόπικ,ισως η μεγαλύτερη αθλήτρια του bbing με 8 Ms Olympia.

Lenda Murray - η "Σιδηρά" κυρία του bb

----------


## Giovanni

Ορισμενες φωτογριες της Tazzie Colomb.

----------


## Giovanni

Περισσοτερες φωτογραφιες της  Tazzie Colomb.

----------


## Giovanni

Ακομα μερικες φωτογραφιες της.

----------


## Giovanni

Μερικες ακομα φωτο της Tazzie Colomb.

----------


## Giovanni

Η Tazzie Colomb ακομα σε μερικες ακομα φωτο.

----------


## Giovanni

Ακομα μερικες.

----------


## Giovanni

Ακομα η Tazzie Colomb.

----------


## Giovanni

Περισσοτερες ακομα φωτο της Tazzie Colomb.

----------


## Giovanni

Μερικες ακομα  φωτο της.

----------


## Giovanni

Λιγο ακομα Tazzie Colomb.

----------


## Giovanni

Και μια τελευταια. Enjoy!

----------


## Polyneikos

> Παιδιά να κάνω μια πρόταση. Καλό θα ήταν όταν ποστάρετε φωτό απο μία αθλήτρια να γράφετε και 2-3 λόγια γι αυτή, stats κλπ έτσι ώστε να έχει και κάπως εγκυκλοπεδικό χαρακτήρα το τοπικ. Να μαθαίνουμε και 2-3 πράγματα. Αλλωστε φωτό όλοι μπορούμε να βρούμε στο google...


 
 :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:

----------


## Giovanni

TAZZIE COLOMB Stats: 
Ht: 5-7
Weight: Off Season: 190#

Biceps 17"
Squat: 270 for 61 reps
Bench 315# for 5 reps
Curl 135# for 6 reps 

Location: New Orleans 

Specialities: role-play, posing, lift and carry, muscle worship, scissors sessions, photo sessions, massage and light wrestling 
Tazzie is a well known bodybuilder with a substantial following. 
She says: "I am a pro bodybuilder and have been competing and working out for almost 20years. I have won the womens extravaganza strength show a couple of times. During the extravaganza I set a personal record of squatting 270 for 61 reps. I am known as one of the strongest, sexiest female bodybuilders ever. "


dybuilding Competitions 
1992 NPC USA , 1st place to receive my pro card
1993 Jan Tana ( IFBB ) - 11th
1994 Jan Tana ( IFBB ) - 3rd
1996 Jan Tana ( IFBB ) - 3rd 
1997 Miss Internationale( IFBB ) - 3rd 
1997 MISS OLYMPIA ( IFBB ) - 17th
1999 Miss Internationale ( IFBB ) - 4th
1999 MISS OLYMPIA ( IFBB ) - 6th 
2000 Miss Internationale ( IFBB ) - 5th
2001 Miss International ( IFBB ) - 7th Place 
2002 Jan Tana ( IFBB ) - 3rd
2002 GNC Women's Pro ( IFBB ) - 3rd  
2006 Miss Olympia ( IFBB ) - 11th
2006 Atlantic City Pro ( IFBB ) - 3rd
2006 Europa Super Show ( IFBB ) - 4th 
STRENGTH PARAMETERS
1990 Women's Extravaganza Strength Show - 2nd Place 
1998 Women's Extravaganza Strength Show: 6th place 
1998 Women Extravaganza Strenght Show: 6th place
43 dips at 77 kg ...
Bench press record : 182.5 kg ( 402 lbs ) at 90 kg

----------


## -beba-

:02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 
Giovanni είσαι καταπληκτικός!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love: 
 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## spirospros

ωχ παναγια μου  :02. Shock:

----------


## GRF

Laura Bass...μια από τις ομορφότερες (για πολλούς ίσως και η ομορφότερη) bodybuilder όλων των εποχών...

----------


## GRF

More Laura...

----------


## Muscleboss

^ Πολύ καλή!  :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

βάζω και γω μια παλιά ββερ την GLADYS PORTUGUES που ήταν και όμορφη κοπέλα και γυναίκα του ζαν κλόντ βαν νταμ , εδω φαίνετε και η διαφορά των εποχών και η εξέλιξη του ββ ήταν αρχές της δεκαετείας του 80 και μου άρεσε και σαν γυναίκα

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μια ακόμη παλιά και όμορφη ββερ η ΕΡΙΚΑ ΜΕΣ απο ολανδία αν θυμάμε καλα και με τον μπέρυ ντε μει 
είχε κερδίσει και το γιούνιβερς της ναββα αλλα καμία σχέση και αυτη με το σημερινο επίπεδο στο γυναικείο ββ

και ενα βίντεο απο ποζάρισμα με τον ντε μει
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaIeJB1H66U

με τον μπέρυ ντε μει και με την τζουλιέτ μπέργκμαν και με τον ζέρς νυμπρέ και τον γκουρού βίνς τζιρόντα

----------


## vAnY

Πολυ ομορφη η Ερικα Μες ευχαριστουμε Ηλια  :05. Weights:  ειδικα η τελευταια φωτο μεγαλη εμπνευση.... (μακαρι ναχα κι εγω τετοια.... οπισθια !! :01. Razz: )

----------


## -beba-

Laura Bass,Gladys Portugues και η Eρικα Μες είναι καταπληκτικές!!!
 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Πολυ ομορφη η Ερικα Μες ευχαριστουμε Ηλια  ειδικα η τελευταια φωτο μεγαλη εμπνευση.... (μακαρι ναχα κι εγω τετοια.... οπισθια !!)



αυτές οι κοπέλες δεν είναι φίτνες αλλα ββ εκείνης της εποχής έτσι ήταν τότε το επίπεδο ββ των γυναικών , ακόμη και στο ολύμπια αν δείτε ρασελ μακ λιζ , κάρλα ντανλοπ η τζουλιετ μπέργκμαν , δεν ήταν υπερβολικές 

η τελευταια με την ερικα μες την έβαλα γιατι δεν είναι χυδαία , αν και γυμνό πολλες με στρίνκ είναι πιο χυδαίες , απλα αναδεικνύει όμορφα την θυληκότητα της 


 βανυ μην μιλάς καθόλου είσαι αστέρι , ε καλα τωρα δεν θα πούμε βάλε μια ίδια να δούμε πως είσαι , εσύ δικιά μας είσαι δεν κάνει και για μας που σε ξέρουμε είσαι κουκλάρα  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ηλία ευχαριστούμε για τις πολύ επιλεγμένες και ψαγμένες φωτογραφίες, περιμένουμε περισσότερα από σένα... εγώ έχω εμπιστοσύνη στις επιλογές και το γούστο σου!  :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Giovanni

Some Info about TH-RESA:



Where and when were you born? In 1969, Th-Resa the Powerful Beauty was born in Birmingham, Alabama.


Th-Resa Bostick, a “Powerful Beauty”, unleashes a woman’s strength.

Can you give me your competition history? 
1993NPC Ohio South district HW 1st 
1995NPC Battle of Championship HW 1st & Overall
1995 NPC Nationals HW 3rds 
1996 NPC Nationals HW 9th
1998 NPC Nationals HW 9th
1999 Jan Tana Amateur Grand Prix HW 1st & Overall
1999 NPC USA HW 1st & Overall
2000 Jan Tana Pro HW 1st
2000 Ms. Olympia HW 7th
2001 Ms. International 9th

Which contest has been your biggest success; which has had the most meaning to you? My biggest success was the Jan Pro. What meant most to me was when Th-Resa the Powerful Beauty won the 1999 USA contest in Santa Monica, CA. It was a show that caught me by surprise.

Please tell me something about your training routine (i.e.: how many days per week / training split /cardio, etc.) Now that Th-Resa the Powerful Beauty has started back training from a long leave of absence since 2002, I train four days on and two days off and do cardio every other day. I am in the gym about an hour and a half a day. I use half my maximum with high repetitions to sculpt my body. I train four days on two days off and do 30 minutes of cardio every other day. My cardio consists of Stairmaster, treadmill, and life cycle.

What is your favourite exercise in the gym and which one you don’t like so much? My favourite exercise in the gym is working legs, chest, arms, glutes and shoulders. I guess my lower abdomen would be the one exercise I neglect the most. It’s not because I don’t like the exercise it’s because I am lazy when it comes to my lower abs. I seem to focus more on my upper than I do my lower abdomen, which is now going to change as Th-Resa the Powerful Beauty works much harder on them now.

Which body part is your best in your opinion? In the opinion of Th-Resa the Powerful Beauty, I feel my shoulders, legs, back, arms, and glutes are of my best. As for my weakness, I feel I can do better on my claves and lower abdomen.

If you don’t mind would you give me some stats (best lifts and some body measurements)? 
Current stats for Th-Resa the Powerful Beauty:
Height: 5’3’’
Weight: 155 lbs 
Thighs: 26 ½ inches
Calves: 16 ½ inches
Biceps: 15 ½ inches Cold – 16 ¼ pumped 
Chest: 42 inches relaxed

Current lifts can be higher but I use less for sculpting.
Barbell Shoulder Press: No more than 95lbs for 20 reps
Bench: No more than 225lbs. for 6 reps
Dumbbell Bicep curls: 20lbs. for 20 reps
Cable triceps: 120lbs. for 20 reps 
Cable Rows: 100lbs. for 20 reps
Lunges: 100lbs. for 60 steps
Leg Press: 9 plates each side for 25 reps 
Squat: max 315lbs. for 20 reps

Past stats:
1996 - Weighed 195 lbs, biceps 19 inches, thighs 28 ½ inches, and chest 52 inches without boob job.

Bench: 400 lbs
Squat: 600 lbs
Dead lift: 550 lbs
Leg press 1,400 lbs
Dumbbells Curls: 85lbs.

1997 – I weighed 185 lbs and then drop to 160 lbs, biceps 18 ½ inches, thighs 26 ½, inches, chest 42 inches.

Bench: 325 lbs,
Squats: 415 lbs
Leg press: 1,400
Dumbbell Curls: 50 lbs.

----------


## Giovanni

Ακομα μερικες φωτο της TH-RESA

----------


## -beba-

Είναι Θεά!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

Mια πολυ σημαντικη αθλήτρια του Bbing η οποία κατα την προσωπικη μου γνωμη πρεσβευει την θυληκότητα συνδυασμενη με την μυικότητα,είναι η 
Valentina Chepiga απο την Ουκρανία...






Οπως θα δείτε και από τις συμμετοχες τις παντα ειχε καλα πλασαρίσματα με αποκορύφωμα το 2000 όπου πηρε την 1η θεση στο Ms Olympia στην Lightweight κατηγορία (τοτε χωριζόντουσαν οι γυναικες σε Lightweight & Heavyweight.)










> 2002 Ms. Olympia - Lightweight, 2nd
> 2002 Show of Strength Pro - Lightweight, 1st
> 2002 IFBB Ms. International - LightWeight, 1st
> 2001 Ms. Olympia - HeavyWeight, 4th
> 2000 Olympia - IFBB, Lightweight, 1st 
> 2000 Jan Tana Pro Classic - IFBB, MiddleWeight, 1st 
> 1999 Olympia - IFBB, 12th 
> 1999 Jan Tana Pro Classic - IFBB, 3rd 
> 1998 Olympia - IFBB, 12th 
> ...






Κατι που μπορεί να ενδιαφερει τις γυναικες του φόρουμ είναι οι τροφες που προτιμα κατα την προετοιμασία της,όπως εχει δηλωσει και η ίδια :




> *Πρωτεΐνες* (στήθος κοτόπουλου, μερικές φορές ψάρια, αυγά)
> *Υδατάνθρακες* (ρύζι και ψημένες κόκκινες (;; ) πατάτες), 
> *Πράσινα λαχανικά* (λευκό λάχανο, μπρόκολο, κουνουπίδι, σπανάκι, φρέσκο κρεμμυδάκι και μυρωδικά ), 
> *επιλεκτικα φρούτα* (γκρέιπφρουτ και ανανά), 
> *σάλτσες σαλάτας* ελαιόλαδο και ξύδι.


 
*Τraining tips*





> In order to achieve the best shape, *every morning I do cardio training at home for 30 minutes and train in the gym five times a week, and every muscle group I work out separately.* In the beginning of the week I train the muscles which lag behind and in the end of the week I train the more stronger and favorite muscles. When doing developing exercises, I do 2- 3 exercises of three sets each starting with 10 reps and finishing with 8 reps. And when I do exercises for definition and shaping, I do more exercises depending on the size of a particular muscle. Usually, I do 3 or 4 sets with 12 - 18 reps. When training I try to choose the exercises which would help me to correct whatever misbalance I have.

----------


## savage

Mπεμπα παρε και απο μενα μερικες (natural) γυναικες bodybuilers.

----------


## -beba-

Πάρα πολύ καλές Νίκο  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: . Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

> μια ακόμη παλιά και όμορφη ββερ η ΕΡΙΚΑ ΜΕΣ απο ολανδία αν θυμάμε καλα και με τον μπέρυ ντε μει 
> είχε κερδίσει και το γιούνιβερς της ναββα αλλα καμία σχέση και αυτη με το σημερινο επίπεδο στο γυναικείο ββ
> 
> και ενα βίντεο απο ποζάρισμα με τον ντε μει
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaIeJB1H66U
> 
> με τον μπέρυ ντε μει και με την τζουλιέτ μπέργκμαν και με τον ζέρς νυμπρέ και τον γκουρού βίνς τζιρόντα


 
ALLES EPOXES

----------


## GRF

> ALLES EPOXES


Φίλε Antoniadis εσύ είσαι στις φώτος; Από τι εκδήλωση είναι αυτές; Αν δεν κάνω λάθος οι τρεις κοπέλες είναι η Tonya Knight, η Marjo Selin και η Erika Mes(?), και αν είναι όντως αυτές θα πρέπει να μιλάμε για αρχές δεκαετίας του 90. Μπράβο που έχεις βγάλει τέτοιες φώτος και τις πόσταρες.

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

> Φίλε Antoniadis εσύ είσαι στις φώτος; Από τι εκδήλωση είναι αυτές; Αν δεν κάνω λάθος οι τρεις κοπέλες είναι η Tonya Knight, η Marjo Selin και η Erika Mes(?), και αν είναι όντως αυτές θα πρέπει να μιλάμε για αρχές δεκαετίας του 90. Μπράβο που έχεις βγάλει τέτοιες φώτος και τις πόσταρες.


NAI EGO IME STIS PHOTO,SOSTA AYTES EINAI I KOPELES EINAI STO FIBO TO 1990 KAI IXE GINI KAI PRO GRAND PRIX PALIA SOUVENIR. :08. Toast:

----------


## GRF

> NAI EGO IME STIS PHOTO,SOSTA AYTES EINAI I KOPELES EINAI STO FIBO TO 1990 KAI IXE GINI KAI PRO GRAND PRIX PALIA SOUVENIR.


Hannie van Aken και Juliette Bergmann...! Εγκώ ζηλεύει! Ωραίοςςς! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μπράβο ρε διονύση ωραίες φωτο με γύρισες χρόνια πίσω  και συ φρεσκαδούρα είσαι σ αυτες τις φωτο  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  , ωραίες κοπέλες και καλές αθλήτριες τότε αυτες ήταν επίπεδο ολύμπια , με τα σημερινα δεδομένα είναι φίτνες , βλέπουμε και την εξέληξη του γυναικείου ββ , πάντως ήταν όμορφα σώματα και θυληκα  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> ALLES EPOXES




παντος οι γυναικες εκεινη την εποχη μοιαζαν και για γυναίκες, τωρα ελαχιστες ειναι ομορφες στο πρόσωπο.

----------


## Polyneikos

Roxie Rain !!!

----------


## -beba-

:03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## CROCOJET

Η κάτω γνάθος νομιζω έχει μεγαλώσει αισθητά, με αποτέλεσμα όταν έχει κλειστό το στόμα να φαίνεται ελαφρά σαν μπουκωμένη... Δεν ξέρω αν όσα έχει καταφέρει ως αθλήτρια άξιζαν την αλλοίωση των ομολογουμένως ωραίων χαρακτηριστικών του προσώπου της.

Αν πάλι πάντα ήταν έτσι και δεν υπήρξε αλλοίωση λόγω πιθανής χρήσης GH, τότε ζητώ συγνώμη από τους φανς.  :08. Toast:

----------


## CROCOJET

> Η κάτω γνάθος νομιζω έχει μεγαλώσει αισθητά, με αποτέλεσμα όταν έχει κλειστό το στόμα να φαίνεται ελαφρά σαν μπουκωμένη... Δεν ξέρω αν όσα έχει καταφέρει ως αθλήτρια άξιζαν την αλλοίωση των ομολογουμένως ωραίων χαρακτηριστικών του προσώπου της.


Ψάχνοντας λιγο για την Roxie Rain συνειδητοποίησα ότι ο αθλητισμός είναι μάλλον σε δεύτερη μοίρα. Προφανέστατα της αρέσει να είναι έτσι πολύ μυώδης, οπότε μάλλον το παραπάνω σχόλιο είναι μάλλον άκυρο.  :01. Wink:

----------


## vAnY

Απιστευτες φωτογραφιες!!!! Ποσο χρονων ειναι η Roxie? :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Δεν ξερω,αλλα νομίζω ότι εχει 4 ή 5 παιδια...Καπου το είχα διαβασει...

----------


## vAnY

εεεε??????  ε τοτε  :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ακυρο,το επιβεβαιωσα,6 παιδια εχει και είναι 42..... :02. Shock:

----------


## CROCOJET

42 είναι.

ΕΔΙΤ: ωχ εσείς προλάβατε και κάνατε διάλογο :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Devil Randime

Αρκετά μυώδης η Roxie Rain. Στις φωτογραφιες που ειδαμε είναι 42?

----------


## Polyneikos

Αντε να ειναι 40!

----------


## Devil Randime

Respect. Αν και είναι αρκετά μυώδης το καλό είναι πως δεν έχει χάσει και τόσο τη θυληκότητα της. Αρκετά όμορφη θα έλεγα..
H Roxie είναι αυτό που λένε ''να σε βάλει κατω να σου αλλάξει τα φώτα!!!''

 :01. Razz:

----------


## giannis64

ενα βιντεακι μιας πολυ καλης αθλητριας!


*Ντεμπι μπραμγουελ!*


[YOUTUBE="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrxZqsdXphA"]ZrxZqsdXphA[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## giannis64

*lisa auckland*


**

----------


## vAnY

:02. Shock:  καλε τι deltoids ειναι αυτοι!???   :03. Thumb up:  απιστευτη...

----------


## Eddie

Η πρωτη που εβαλες Γιαννη,σε λιγο ειναι ετοιμη για αλλαγη φυλλου.Σκυλοφατσα φωνη αντρουα..οτι να ναι..

Η 2η μαλιστα :01. Smile: 

Αλλα σορυ ξεχασα,δεν ειμαστε στις φατσουλες η στα hot babes :08. Turtle:

----------


## giannis64

:03. Thumb up: 

θαυμαζεις ομως το αποτελεσμα της προσπαθειας της!!

πολυ αντρες θα ζηλευαν το αποτελεσμα!!

θελει φοβερο κοπο αγωνα και προσπαθεια!!

----------


## Polyneikos

> *Name: Larissa Reis*
> Age: 28
> 
> Occupation: figure amateur /fitness model 
> Actualy hometown: Miami, Florida
> Place of Birth: Brasilia, Brazil
> Height/Weight: 5,5". Off season 141 p / Pre contest 128















Bασιλη είμαι κοντα στα γούστα σου ή να αλλαξω ροτα;; :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Inkeri Salminen-Physiotherapist.
> Born in Finland,3 May 1977
> Finnish national heavyweight champion 2001, 2004 and 2006.
> Worlds at Santa Susanna 2006, 6:th in heavyweight.

----------


## giannis64

*Larissa Reis* 
Παράθεση:
*Name: Larissa Reis*
Age: 28

Occupation: figure amateur /fitness model 
Actualy hometown: Miami, Florida
Place of Birth: Brasilia, Brazil
Height/Weight: 5,5". Off season 141 p / Pre contest 128 


 :03. Thumb up:  hot babe!!!

----------


## Eddie

Ολα στην Angel :01. Razz:

----------


## just chris

προτιμω τις δικες μας ΜΑΚΡΑΝ!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ioannis1

laura creavalle
[YOUTUBE="1QZNpEO_qh0&feature=related"]1QZNpEO_qh0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## -beba-

:02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 
Καταπληκτική!!!
 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> Roxie Rain !!!


Δεν υπάρχει η γυναίκα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
SEXY!!!Kόβει ανάσες!!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Ετσι,ετσι !! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Titanium



----------


## Muscleboss

^ I like  :03. Thumb up: 

MB

----------


## NASSER

> ^ I like 
> 
> MB


Πολυ καλη, με αναλογιες και γλυκιά στο προσωπο. Ξερουμε ονομα?

----------


## Titanium

> Πολυ καλη, με αναλογιες και γλυκιά στο προσωπο. Ξερουμε ονομα?


Και εμενα μου αρεσε αλλα την βρικα εντελος τυχεα...δεν την ξερω υπα μηπος την ξερει κανενας :01. Unsure:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Και εμενα μου αρεσε αλλα την βρικα εντελος τυχεα...δεν την ξερω υπα μηπος την ξερει κανενας



πολύ καλή και γλυκεια στο πρόσωπο και να μην την  ξέρουμε τωρα θα την μάθουμε γιατι είναι ενδιαφέρουσα προσωπικότητα  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Eddie

Μωρε οφ σηζον ολες καλες ειναι!!

Η απο πανω ομως εκτος του οτι εχει καλες αναλογιες ειναι και πολυ ομορφη.

----------


## -beba-

> 


 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Titanium

Ελα ρε παιδια κανενας δεν την ξερει?????παντος δεν νομιζω να ειναι ενα κοριστι της γυτονιας που τραβιξε μια φοτο...σηγουρα θα αγωνιζετε.....δυστηχως δεν μπορω να βοηθισω καθολου γιατι την φοτο την βρηκα σεν ενα εντελος ασχετο σαιτ με τυχεες φοτο...δεν εχει καμια σχεση με το ββινγκ....... :01. Sad:

----------


## Dreiko

^^^^^^^την εχω διπλα μου!!!!! :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Niiick

Τυχερε! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## GRF

> Ελα ρε παιδια κανενας δεν την ξερει?????


Britt Miller  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## -beba-

Οπως και να τη λένε είναι Θεά.!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Μου αρέσει πολύ το σχήμα που έχει το σώμα της. :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Titanium

> Britt Miller


 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: Ωρεος

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Αστέρι η τελευταία κοπέλα! :02. Shock: 
Θα σας αποκαλύψω ότι είναι μια πρώην μου αλλά την έδιωξα γιατί μου έπινε κρυφά τα αμινοξέα! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## noz1989

> Αστέρι η τελευταία κοπέλα!
> Θα σας αποκαλύψω ότι είναι μια πρώην μου αλλά την έδιωξα γιατί μου έπινε κρυφά τα αμινοξέα!


 :01. ROFL:

----------


## Titanium

[YOUTUBE="BfhsOYS22PE"]BfhsOYS22PE[/YOUTUBE]
 :08. Toast:

----------


## crow

εχει πολλες ωραίες φοτο αλλα αυτη πιστευω θα αρεσει σε περισσοτερο κοσμο εδω μεσα. ΦΟΒΕΡΗ ΑΘΛΗΤΡΙΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Eddie

^^Τελεια!!!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

^^Σε καταλαβα από την φωνη! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> ^^Τελεια!!!!!


+100000000 :03. Thumb up:  Κρατάει και τη θηλυκότητα της!

----------


## Titanium

Ρε τι σας δειχνω ο ατιμος.... :banana:

----------


## Dreiko

> ^^Τελεια!!!!!


ωραια ματια :02. Shock:

----------


## Eddie

> ωραια ματια


Εμενα μου αρεσουν τα ζυγωματικα :08. Turtle:

----------


## Dreiko

> Εμενα μου αρεσουν τα ζυγωματικα


ημουν σιγουρος :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tasos2

Η φανταστικη *elena oana*
(Δειτε τα video οπωσδηποτε)

[YOUTUBE="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4y1uQFPccS8"]4y1uQFPccS8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2IwwiKbgF0"]_2IwwiKbgF0[/YOUTUBE]











*stats*

I was born in Romania in 1982, and am the youngest one among my brothers and sisters. When I was 13 years old, I started to practice athletics like throws, javelin, hammer and shot put. I became a champion at the the juniors and had the opportunity to be a competitor at the first Mondial Championship Juniors II in athletics.

After I graduated from High School, I went to University in sports. There I started to practice weightlifting where I did very well as a junior and became a national champion as well. My best lifts when I was doing weightlifting were: Snatch 80 kg, Clean & jerk 105 kg, Total 195 kg.

While I was training for weightlifting, I started to work all my muscle groups to gain more power for the sport. At the same time I also practiced rugby for a year as well. I started to compete in BB competitions, but was not ready for this until I gave up weightlifting and told to myself to work seriously on my bodybuilding. So I started to train seriously for BB at the end of 2003, but was still competing in weightlifting too.

In 2006, after a lot of hard work, I finally won an international trophy, and then the nationals in my country. This makes me work even harder, maybe to one day be in the IFBB or a pro.  :01. Smile: 

I am an ambitious person and I want to be the best at what I do. I am honest, like to help people when they need me, and like to work very hard. I also love nature, good people, good music and a good glass of wine.  :01. Smile: 

I've graduated from two universities, one in sports and the second in kineotherapy, I also have a Masters in sports and work as a trainer at school for weightlifting and bodybuilding. 		

*BEST LIFTS*
Shoulder press		90 kg (198 lbs)
Biceps curl	65 kg (143 lbs) with two hands, 30 kg (66 lbs) with one hand
Bench press	135 kg (297 lbs)
Squat	200 kg (440 lbs)
Press for legs	300 kg (660 lbs)
Dead lifting	200 kg (440 lbs)

*COMPETITIONS*
2009
3rd place at World Championships NAC in Den Haag

2007
3rd place IBFA World Championship in France, October
3rd place at BNFF Dionisopolis World Championship, June

2006
1st place at powerlifting nationals
1st place at an international trophy in bodybuilding
Overall champion in bodybuilding in Romania

2005
2nd place at bodybuilding nationals
2nd place in rugby with female team

2004
2nd place at weightlifting nationals
3rd place at bodybuilding nationals

2003
2nd place at weighlifting nationals
2nd place at bodybuilding nationals heavyweight

2002
1st place at weightlifting nationals junior and 2nd place in seniors
1st place at a powerlifting contest

2001
2nd place at weightlifting nationals

2000
Competitor at first mondial championship for juniors II
5th place at an international athletics meeting

1999
1st place at national championships in athletics (hammer throw)

1997
1st place at national championships in athletics (javelin throw)

----------


## Eddie

:01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Titanium

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

 :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Eddie

Oτι ομορφοτερο για μενα στο χωρο με τοσο ογκο.Απιστευτη θυληκοτητα..

[YOUTUBE="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxP3FGunOok"]qxP3FGunOok[/YOUTUBE]

Ερωτας  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:

----------


## stormbringer

> Oτι ομορφοτερο για μενα στο χωρο με τοσο ογκο.Απιστευτη θυληκοτητα..
> 
> [YOUTUBE="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxP3FGunOok"]qxP3FGunOok[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Ερωτας


O ρε μάνα!!! Γυναικάρα!!! Θελω και γωωωω...!!

----------


## Titanium

Νταξ δεν μπορω να πω οτι την ερωτευτικα κιόλας αλλά ειναι όμορφη... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Δεν πιστευεις στον ερωτα με την πρωτη ματια; :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
Καλυτερα,γιατι αυτη την θελω εγω,θα είχαμε θεματα :08. Turtle: 
*Mavi Gioia*

----------


## Titanium

> Δεν πιστευεις στον ερωτα με την πρωτη ματια;
> Καλυτερα,γιατι αυτη την θελω εγω,θα είχαμε θεματα
> *Mavi Gioia*


Ox τωρα που την εριξα και δευτερη ματια στο τοπικ αυτο την ερωτευτικα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Bρε ουστττ!!

----------


## No Cash

> Oτι ομορφοτερο για μενα στο χωρο με τοσο ογκο.Απιστευτη θυληκοτητα..
> 
> [YOUTUBE="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxP3FGunOok"]qxP3FGunOok[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Ερωτας




ειναι ΘΕΑ   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Eddie

Τι να λεμε τωρα,ειναι θεα η γυναικα.Ακομα και στο φεις που εχει παρα πολλες φωτο και απο αγωνες και οφ σηζον και απο την καθημερινοτητα της παντου ειναι ομορφη.Δεν χαλαει στο προσωπο και δεν παραμορφωνεται εν αντιθεση με αλλες.

Ειναι κουκλα  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love: 

Κωστη,κατσε καλα θα τα πω στη γυναικα σου  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ετσι ε; Θα σας δείξω εγω !!(Χλαπατσας) :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## haiko

> Oτι ομορφοτερο για μενα στο χωρο με τοσο ογκο.Απιστευτη θυληκοτητα..
> 
> [YOUTUBE="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxP3FGunOok"]qxP3FGunOok[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Ερωτας


απολιτη!! ...in love

αμα τα εφτιαχνα μαζι της θα ειχα κ γ@μω τις γυναικες και θα εμπενα επιτελους στη διαδικασια bodybuilding! ^^

----------


## gataras

Βritt miller ξανθια πισω και Cindy Phillips ξανθια εμπρος

----------


## gataras

> Melissa Coates


 πω πω  ρε φιλος  μου θυμισες τα νιατα μου αυτο το WPW το ειχα αγορασει  το 94 ηταν?  :02. Shock:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ωραίο βίντεο-documentary, σε βάζει στο κλίμα παρουσιάζοντας τις αθλήτριες στην προετοιμασία αλλά και κάτω από τη σκηνή, αντιπροσωπευτικό θεωρώ όχι μόνο των γυναικών αλλά όλων των αθλητών και κατηγοριών.

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Ωραία video Παναγιώτη  :03. Thumb up:

----------

